# my profile has gold pieces?



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello

Apparently I have 153 gold pieces on my profile.  As a search for gold pieces on EN world will result in a gazzilion hits, I thought I would ask here and find out what's going on


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2018)

They're used to buy badges (which aren't currently displaying right now, as something inexplicably broke, but I'm working on it!)


----------



## Nagol (Aug 26, 2018)

Ancalagon said:


> Hello
> 
> Apparently I have 153 gold pieces on my profile.  As a search for gold pieces on EN world will result in a gazzilion hits, I thought I would ask here and find out what's going on




You must start a lot of threads.  1 gp / thread started, IIRC.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2018)

Nagol said:


> You must start a lot of threads.  1 gp / thread started, IIRC.



I've been here a while.

So... what can we do with this gold?


----------



## Nagol (Aug 26, 2018)

Ancalagon said:


> I've been here a while.
> 
> So... what can we do with this gold?




As Morrus wrote, you can buy badges.  They used to display under the username, but apparently that broke when the look/feel was last updated.  I don't think you can browse/purchase them at the moment.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2018)

Ancalagon said:


> I've been here a while.
> 
> So... what can we do with this gold?




The thing that I said.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 26, 2018)

Morrus said:


> The thing that I said.



I'm so sorry, I only saw Naggol's post for some reason. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 27, 2018)

Nagol said:


> You must start a lot of threads.  1 gp / thread started, IIRC.




Ah.  I was wondering how these were earned.  Thanks!


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 27, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Nagol (Aug 27, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> It explains a lot of threads.
> 
> Farming.




When gold was released, I spent a few minutes figuring out what paid and didn't pay -- the FAQ is somewhat vague and quite wrong on this topic.  I briefly thought about starting more threads to farm gold then realised it was cosmetic and clique building at best and a new scoring mechanism at worst.


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 28, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> It explains a lot of threads.
> 
> Farming.




Yeah, I get into enough trouble in other people's threads; I hate to think what'd happen if I started a bunch of my own...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 30, 2018)

Y’know...we have gold, but what’s our % in lair?


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 31, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Y’know...we have gold, but what’s our % in lair?



Zero, unless you've found a way to take some of it home with you - I know I certainly haven't...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 31, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> Zero, unless you've found a way to take some of it home with you - I know I certainly haven't...







Dannyalcatraz 

In lair: 50%


----------

